# ‘57 Corvette info needed



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 4, 2019)

I’ve been eyeballing this ‘57 for a few weeks. The seller is 3 hours away so I’m reluctant to roll the dice yet. The seller claims the rear wheel should clean up but I’m not so sure. The seat needs a new cover. Chain replacement. Is there anything I’m missing? Are any of these parts salvageable? From what I’ve read the paint should come back with some effort. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Feb 4, 2019)

Just missing the price .


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 4, 2019)

phantom said:


> Just missing the price .




Seller wants $200 but isn’t firm. I estimate $150 for a replacement rim, chain and seat cover. Another $125-150 for NOS whitewalls and decals. The seller gave the paint a score of 5 out of 10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice bike! I would say it would be worth $200.. Not so sure I would recover the seat.. Decals look decent.. looks like a good project.. most of that rust would come off of that rear wheel.. good rider..


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2019)

_* 6 hours round trip...GO FOR IT.
You never know what else you might find on the way.*_


----------

